# Our PCA "cram session".



## etexas (Nov 26, 2007)

Tonight, Megan and I will (along with another couple) do a PCA Membership class. This is usually done twice yearly, but since my wife and I along with this other couple are coming into the church at an "odd" time Pastor Steve has decided to put what is usually a 3 Sunday series into one night. I am exited about it, I ask my friends here on the PB to keep my wife in prayer since finding a church home has been a bit of a struggle for us both. Grace and Peace.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## etexas (Nov 26, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


>


Thank you Chris. Chris is one of a number of people here who have shown concern and offered prayer that Megan and I find a good solid Reformed Church home. I would like to thank all of you for your PM's prayers and advice during our leaving the Anglican Communion, the thoughtfulness which all of you have shown has meant a lot. Pax.


----------



## etexas (Nov 27, 2007)

UPDATE: Megan and I did our New Members Class, and when my wife and I went to IHOP after Megan told me she loved the Church....and wants us to meet with the Elders Sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 27, 2007)

Great news.


----------



## etexas (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Josh, and Rich, I know both of you know I have been in sort of a limbo, so it seems as if the prayers are answered and a weight has been lifted! Grace and Peace.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad to hear you've found a good church home. We've been in the PCA (and out for a short while) for many years and have found it to be a good place to worship, learn and grow in the Lord.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that, Max.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 27, 2007)

God bless you and your dear wife brother!


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 27, 2007)

Praise God and blessings, Max.


----------

